# mitro's Inaugural Bombing Run!



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Well I can now see where you guys are and I'm itchin' to fire off a few packages. My only problem is that I don't really know anyone (except JoeyBear, and he'll be dealt with separately, trust me).

So what I need is 5 targets. First 5 people to PM me telling me who they want bombed *(EDIT: Other than themselves) *get their wish. Sound good? It does to me.


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

PM Sent...*grin*


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

:helloooo:


PM sent


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

OK.. I've got 2 so far! Just to clarify, my intent is for people to suggest OTHERS for me to bomb.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

pm sent I'd love to be on the first run


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Am I number 5?


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

It appears the list is now complete. Thanks for your suggestions! I hope I can bomb these people to the extent they deserve.

Bombing will commence Monday.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't know of anyone that did this. It was a real original idea.

:nerd:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

RE- pm'ed


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Due to unforseen circumstances I have been forced to modify the list which now contains 7 targets.:redface:
Bombing schedule needs to be moved to Tuesday (forgot the holiday). Thank you.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Well I thought I'd assemble the ammunition and do something I've never done: Take a pic of an outgoing bomb(s).









(small pic, I know)

Possibly might all go out Saturday, but its unlikely.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

PM Sent!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Ohhhh nice! Look at those 5'ers!!! I hope someone nominated me!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

wow could I re pm you again:lol:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow nice selection, I hope my nominee made the cut!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

:arghhhh::arghhhh:Great, another mad bomber to deal with :roflmao::roflmao:

Trust me, you will be dealt with :whoohoo: Nice bombs, Mike!!!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Wow nice selection, I hope my nominee made the cut!


He absolutely is one of the unlucky 7.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Dude, Mike! After I got out my magnifying glass, all I can say is, "there are 7 people who better be looking over their shoulder." That's simply awesome. You're really hitting the ground running. Can't wait for detonation.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Is that a GOF I see in the second bag on the bottom  Good call with that one :biggrin:


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Great idea and great smokes. There are going to be some very happy brothers out there. Sweet.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Great freaking ideal and some awesome looking bombs!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Can't wait to see who gets hit
Click Click BOOM!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Real nice way to start your bombing career


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Is that a GOF I see in the second bag on the bottom  Good call with that one :biggrin:


Hey...I don't control what people put in their wish list. :errrr::roflmao:

Actually I may give the GOF another shot if I ever get a hold of the Carlito. I'm generally not fond of the Don's blends.

OK, bombs...right...

I just wanted to thank everyone who gave me targets. I thank you, and I'm sure the targets will thank you as well. 










DC#'s:
0103 8555 7492 6118 5765
0103 8555 7492 2972 8485
0103 8555 7492 1924 2724
0103 8555 7491 9827 1203
0103 8555 7492 0875 6966
0103 8555 7492 5070 0009[FONT=&quot]
 0103 8555 7492 4021 4240[/FONT]


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I targeted 2 people sweet:biggrin::wazzapp:


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice bombs!!!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Damn, the rubble'll be flying tomorrow!!


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

There are some DAMN fine smokes there. Gonna be some happy folks in a few days...


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I like that idea of other members bomb destinations. Mind if i use it?:biggrin: And by the way, Great start. Cluster bomb!!!:arghhhh::huh_oh:


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> I like that idea of other members bomb destinations. Mind if i use it?:biggrin: And by the way, Great start. Cluster bomb!!!:arghhhh::huh_oh:


Be my guest!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

This is nice!!!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

One down. The rest most likely will be tomorrow. Maybe a straggler on Friday.

This is the fun part.:sweat:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Great idea Mike...Look forward to the carnage. Gotta Love a good Bombing Run.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

At least there are going to be other wounded dogs out there.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Number two. All but one show as "Delivered". Did the rest die in the blast?


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow - what an awesome idea! I'm glad I was able to get in on it!

:whoohoo:


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

*mad bomber*



cybervee said:


> Wow - what an awesome idea! I'm glad I was able to get in on it!
> 
> :whoohoo:


Oh, you definately got in on it.
Thanks for nominating me Mr Cybervee.
And thanks for the great smokes brother.
Totally surprised and totally devastated.
Cool part is the blast finally killed my daughters cat!!! Excellent:biggrin:

Package baggy center top!!! awesome selection


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I haven't been paying much attention to the bombing lately, but I like your style.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Still more than half to go! Glad you survived the blast, Mike. (I'd never intentionally hurt a cat though, I love da kitties. :lol

Oh... and officially this bombing run will be extended to 10 bombs, but the last 3 will not hit until Saturday. 

(if I were to have certain cigars from a certain island, I would likely sent a package containing the following):
Los Statos De Luxe Brevas ('96)
Ramone Allones Specially Selected (year unknown, likely '06)
Montecristo #4 ('06)
Jose Piedra (unknown, but old)
Fonseca KDT Cadet ('06)
(hypothetically speaking, of course)


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

*Dead cat*



mitro said:


> Still more than half to go! Glad you survived the blast, Mike. (I'd never intentionally hurt a cat though, I love da kitties. :lol
> 
> Oh... and officially this bombing run will be extended to 10 bombs, but the last 3 will not hit until Saturday.
> 
> ...


Hypothetically speaking YUMMY!!!!!


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

GotaCohiba said:


> Cool part is the blast finally killed my daughters cat!!! Excellent:biggrin:


Speaking as a beagle, cats are evil, so I'm good with this. :redface:


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Son of a bitch. I got hit....and I got hit hard. Thanks to Mtmouse I got smacked in the face out of nowhere. I got home from work and this package was waiting for me. 

Thanks a ton Mike. If I would have seen this thread before now I would have told you to bomb Tim (Mtmouse). Unfourtunately for both of you there will be payback. Tim is a sneaky bastard.

Damage here -


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

GotaCohiba said:


> Oh, you definately got in on it.
> Thanks for nominating me Mr Cybervee.
> And thanks for the great smokes brother.
> Totally surprised and totally devastated.
> ...


I think it was an awesome idea, and I am thankful I was able to participate. You are a very deserving BOTL Michael.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Glad they landed! From the little research I've done you seem to be a very deserving target and its my pleasure to take shots at those who deserve it. 



Wingfan13 said:


> Unfourtunately for both of you there will be payback.


Oh you REALLY wanna get hurt? :lol:

Hmm... two Texans got hit yesterday and haven't reported yet. One more has yet to land (in TN).


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

mitro said:


> Oh you REALLY wanna get hurt? :lol:


This could be a reality TV show - When hitmen hit back! I'm going to take a seat and watch. Could be fun.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

mitro said:


> Oh... and officially this bombing run will be extended to 10 bombs, but the last 3 will not hit until Saturday.


So sure of the US mail?


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

baboruger said:


> So sure of the US mail?


I've had pretty good luck with the mail. The last 3 are special delivery, not USPS.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok, everyones packages are delivered. So what the heck, where is everyones pics and thanks?


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Cypress said:


> Ok, everyones packages are delivered. So what the heck, where is everyones pics and thanks????


Well we got four (alanf, jam, GotaCohiba, and Wingfan13). I just get worried about packages going to the wrong places. Give it time.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Cypress said:


> Ok, everyones packages are delivered. So what the heck, where is everyones pics and thanks????


Every once in awhile someone won't publically aknowledge a bomb - it could be for personal or other reasons. This has happened to me in the past, but I've never had a person not at least PM me and let me know it has been received. Although I'm sure it happens on occasion.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry, I got a little out of line. Just got anxious to see some carnage!!!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Cypress said:


> Sorry, I got a little out of line. Just got anxious to see some carnage!!!


Its OK... I'm as anxious as you are!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

mitro said:


> Glad they landed! From the little research I've done you seem to be a very deserving target and its my pleasure to take shots at those who deserve it.
> 
> Oh you REALLY wanna get hurt? :lol:
> 
> Hmm... two Texans got hit yesterday and haven't reported yet. One more has yet to land (in TN).


ELMO GOT WHACKED!!!

It landed this afternoon!!!

Dude you blew my house up!!! I will post pics in another thread soon as I get the pics downloaded...

Many thanks to you and my nominator Jitzy!!!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Elmo's got mail! Elmo's got mail! Elmo's got mail! Elmo's got mail! 

(If you have young kids, this phrase may cause you to go into shock and annoy you greatly... otherwise... carry on.)

:roflmao:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

mitro said:


> Elmo's got mail! Elmo's got mail! Elmo's got mail! Elmo's got mail!
> 
> (If you have young kids, this phrase may cause you to go into shock and annoy you greatly... otherwise... carry on.)
> 
> :roflmao:


Where the computer running around...that was funny...


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Where the computer running around...that was funny...


Silence!

The youngin' is watchin an Elmo DVD right now. Sometimes he's a decent babysitter. 

Sam and Jeff: You guys might wanna PM you targets and casually ask them if they've gotten any packages lately.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

mitro said:


> Silence!
> 
> The youngin' is watchin an Elmo DVD right now. Sometimes he's a decent babysitter.
> 
> Sam and Jeff: You guys might wanna PM you targets and casually ask them if they've gotten any packages lately.


Thomas is that for me...I've got him (my son) to myself to night as the wife is out, so I can say late tomorrow!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Thomas is that for me...I've got him (my son) to myself to night as the wife is out, so I can say late tomorrow!


Ahh cool! The wife and my daughter are going to one of her friends house and staying from Saturday afternoon until Sunday. So I'm completely free!

EDIT: Well now we have elmomac and bobaganoosh had mentioned being hit as well... so that leaves one! (ahem... SHD)


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

And now we have the final victim of the Unlucky 7 : SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE.

As far as the 3 that are special delivery today, I'm sure we'll be seeing the carnage soon enough!

Now back to your regularly scheduled lives...

Don't get too comfortable though.:eeek:


----------

